# Wish to adopt Ringneck dove - males



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi All,
I'm looking to adopt two male ringnecks (there are two females awaiting them)  

My neighbor has the females and would like one, I'm going to take the other as well as one of her hens.

I'd prefer birds somewhat local so I can pick them up rather than have to try to ship.

I live near Pomona/Ontario CA in the Inland Empire.

(And yes, I have LOTS of experience with pigeons and doves, so they will have a good home)

Frank


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Frank,

I'm sure I have a couple of male ringnecks among the rescues here. I have white ringnecks, fawn ringnecks, and a couple that are sort of a tangerine color .. do you have a preference as to color?

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Terry,

If I have a preference, I'd prefer anything other than white. Tangarine is nice.  

I don't know if I'm supposed to do this, but my direct number (24 hours) is (951.231.5092)
Frank


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi again, Frank .. Ok, I'll see if I can muster up two handsome non-white male ringnecks for you. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

I just have to comment...So now you have another title ... matchmaker? LOL  

Well....I must say those males will miss you Terry, but once they see what they have got waiting for them at their new home, they will be quite happy again.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

*Thanks Terry*

Thanks Terry. I'll wait to hear from you and also check back here as well tomorrow and Saturday

Frank


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Terry,
> 
> I just have to comment...So now you have another title ... matchmaker? LOL
> 
> Well....I must say those males will miss you Terry, but once they see what they have got waiting for them at their new home, they will be quite happy again.


You're a funny lady, Treesa! I'm way too tall, way too old, and way too unfeathered for any of these guys  They will flip to see some girly birds of their own kind  

Terry, The Little Old Matchmaker Of Orange County


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bluecheck said:


> Thanks Terry. I'll wait to hear from you and also check back here as well tomorrow and Saturday
> 
> Frank


Thanks, Frank. I need to get my three separate groups of ringnecks together and see what ensues .. I know there are males in the groups but need to refresh my memory on which are. I tend to group them together as they come in and clear quarantine .. that doesn't always make for the best matchings of males/females. All of them have been here for ages and are healthy, so I'll put the groups together tomorrow and see what happens. I'll let you know, and thank you so much for being willing to adopt .. so many, many, many doves and pigeons are in need of homes.

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

*Hi Terry*

Terry

Fawn or tangerine or whatever will do. I've got the lady beside me (her name's Vernetta) and she likes either/or.

Male IS the thing.  

Frank


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Frank,

I'm still observing to be sure I get two males for you. Hope to have all them accurately sexed by tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

*Hi again*

 

Just wondering if the birds have sexed themselves out? No rush, just trying to find out so if they have, I can begin to plan to get them -- and the way my schedule's been, it will take some planning.  

Best
Frank


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Frank,

Yep .. pretty sure I've got two very handsome males for you. I'm going out of town in the morning and probably won't be back until the 28th, so I'm glad you're not in a huge rush  Let's try to work sometime out maybe mid-week next week or next weekend.

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

*Pick up*

That sounds good. I'll firm up something with you in a few days or so 

Frank


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

*Hi Terry*

Hope your trip was okay. What's your schedule like for the next week? Time for us/me to swing down that way to grab the males? Or meet somewhere if you'd prefer that.

Frank


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Frank,

The trip was fine, but I'm glad to be back home. Next week should be fine. Just let me know when and how you would prefer to meet up. I may going out your way as I have a friend in Norco that just had a triple bypass and would like to stop by and see how he is doing .. also got my Big Chick and Little Chick that need to get out there to their permanent home.

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

*Bird pick up*

Norco would be great. My office number is 909.945.8855 and that's the best for getting hold of me

Thanks
Frank


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. I'll give you a call when I know I'm heading that way.

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Terry,

Just wondering if you have any idea on a time line yet? 

Frank
909.945.8855


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Frank,

I'll call you later today to work something out. My friend in Norco is still is a great deal of pain from his surgery and not really too keen on having visitors right now.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bluecheck said:


> Norco would be great. My office number is 909.945.8855 and that's the best for getting hold of me
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frank


Well, I can't reach you that way cuz it asks for an ext or last name .. your last name as I know it doesn't work .. also tried the other number for you and mailbox is full .. help me out here, Frank .. just call me at 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

I am SO tired of this phone system. We got a voice over IP that was supposed to make life easier  . Uh-huh. Anyway, it's almost 10:30 pm right now and I don't want to wake you up or something right now, so I'll call you tomorrow (Wed) morning or afternoon sometime. Talk to you then.

Frank


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bluecheck said:


> I am SO tired of this phone system. We got a voice over IP that was supposed to make life easier  . Uh-huh. Anyway, it's almost 10:30 pm right now and I don't want to wake you up or something right now, so I'll call you tomorrow (Wed) morning or afternoon sometime. Talk to you then.
> 
> Frank


Please do call, Frank .. I think you and I might have a pretty interesting conversation and you will be be getting some gorgeous birds.

Are you going to the pigeon show on Sunday?

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, Frank and I finally met up today in Norco where I delivered him .. OOPS one male and one female! My BAD! Frank graciously took the "pair" I had brought, and we will work out an exchange of females for males at some point. It was a great pleasure to meet Frank, and to see the most expert way that he handled the birds .. I'm a beginner in that regard ..

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How wonderful it worked out and those birds will have a great home with the best care.

Reti


----------

